# Favorits kitty rod?



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Broke my favorite cat\muskie rod by slamming it in the tailgate of my truck :******: 
I cant remember what brand it was, any markings had been worn off in the last 10 -12 years, looking for suggestions for a replacement, please keep in mind this is not a finess rod for Walleye so keep the suggestions on the cheap, thanks in advance.

Oh yeah, it will be the home to my Abu Garcia 6000 series reel, which is probably older than I am.


----------



## proguide (Nov 2, 2005)

One inexpensive all around rod that I like for cats is the Eagle Claw Water Eagle 8'. They run about $20 and can take loads of abuse. They also work with both circle hooks and j-hooks depending on what you like.

If you want to spend a bit more and can find it the Berkley Cherrywood E-glass 8-foot is awesome but not the best for circle hooks. Runs about $30


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Go to Gander Mountain. They have nice Muskie rods that could double for a cat rod for relatively cheap


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I was wondering what is E glass, is it any differt than the white fiberglass?


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

E-Glass is the original rod building material introduced in the early 1950's. The E-Glass rods of today are vastly different due to new resin bonding systems and improved manufacturing processes. Where toughness, durability and cost is an issue they excel. They are nearly indestructible and make superior Catfish Rods at a low cost.

E-Glass rods I recommend are the Jim Moyer "Boss Rods"...none better for cats, and come in 3 actions, they run under $79. Google to find them on-line.

Berkley Glow Styx are very tough and excellent day to day working catfish rods. Reasonable in cost, and tough as heck. They have the nifty LED lighting in them, but even if it didn't light up..the rod is the selling point more then the lighting...they glow well without the light on too. They run $39 on average. I use them in my catfish guiding exploits, and prior to that I used it's precursor the Berkley Re-Flex rods, now unavailable. The Re-Flex rods were very good stix in there day. Both these rods were designed by my friend "Big Jim Moyer"...the designer of the Boss Rods I mentioned earlier, and the legendary E-Cat rods....also a cult fallowing on them...very popular in the Catfish World.

From Bass Pro Shops, I highly recommend the Pete Maina Muskie combo's, especially the PMX80HT-T telescopic slip stick heavy action Bucktail/Topwater rig...sweet rods and an excellent buy in the #38-930-328-09 combo. They are made from an IM 6 blank and is the only exception I make from my E-Glass preference for cats. They make for a very good multi-species rod system. If your an occasional catfisherman, but do more big walleye, pike, and muskie, this is the combo for you to look into. Makes a decent bottom bouncer rod too.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

That is a ton of good information, thanks Eddy.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Your welcome.

One attribute I forgot to mention on the Glow Stix is they also make very good walleye trolling rods for night trolling applications. They have very good tip sensitivity and the more the crank shakes the rod the more the LED light bounces up the inside of the blank and the brighter the rod glows...preaty slick.

The , 7', 8' and even the 9' do well for this. E-Glass has long been a preferred trolling blank material and I would not hesitate putting the med/hvy actions up against Musky trolling as well.

The Glow Stick 10' heavy action has also become a favorite for Paddle fish snaggers here in the Dakota's.


----------



## MT_catter (Jun 10, 2009)

check out catfishconnection.com
also St. Croix cat classic is a damn nice rod. there is a huge write up about catfish rods on www.montanacats.com 
if anyone has one that they are willing to part with let me no.....


----------

